# Generizität Definition



## Sindbad1983 (17. Dez 2004)

Wer kann mir * auf verständliche Weise  * erklären, welche Bedeutung Generizität in Java hat?
Wozu wird es verwendet?
Danke!


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2004)

Generizität? ???:L
Gibt es sowas in Päckchen? 

Du meinst sicherlich die Generics in JDK 1.5. Oder?
Schau mal hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_06_012.htm#Rxx365java06012040001D41F0321BE


----------



## Sindbad1983 (17. Dez 2004)

gute Erklärung..danke!


----------

